# Good deals on pork?



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Just wondering if this is just local or what.
There was talk in another thread about beef prices going down and I was saying it didn't look like it would happen anytime soon. WELL, I have been keeping an eye on pork prices in the grocery store lately, looking to pick up some hams and that sort of things but no deals then the last couple weeks everyone has it on sale, real good prices on hams, pork loins, etc 
Sooo, am wondering if this is a trend, if so beef may follow for reasons I would rather not get into for the sake of brevity and sanity


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I buy pork shoulder/butt packer bags about a buck a pound on sale.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We ain't had a decent sale here in months. Matter a fact pig price just like cow has been goin up along with chicken. Sucks. Only time we get a deal be ifin it's gettin close ta the sell by date.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, there were some decent deals on chicken too so maybe it will come your way, same thing up here a month ago with the no good deals. I don't buy a lot of meat in the grocery store but if it is a good price and from a reputable company in North America I occasionally grab a bunch. I scratch my head sometimes when I can get more/lb for a live animal than I can pay for packaged meat  
We produce way more livestock than we consume in this area so sometimes it gets cheap here first (oops, ur in Iowa, guess there is probably a lot of livestock around you too  )


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

In my area pork has been much less expensive than beef. Bacon is still outrageously high but the loins, butts/shoulders are very reasonable. I buy hams during the holidays to put in the freezer so I have not checked those prices. Beef is running $3.49 for ground (80/20) with steaks and roasts much higher.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

The wife picked up a pork loin last week for $1.79/lb. I was going to buy an entire pig to put in the freezer last year but it actually ended up being more $ per pound when we can get loins at that price.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

mdprepper said:


> In my area pork has been much less expensive than beef.


Isn't pork always less money then beef?

OP, meat sales are the norm for this time of year. That said I haven't seen anything worth typing aboot yet.

Buy what you can now because nothing will be getting any cheaper. Between cost of production and our dollar's situation it can only go one way.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Beef should be more expensive than pork  it usually is, they make up for it a bit with the bacon though.

This is not quite the time of year that we usually get the really good meat sales up here. We tend to pay a bit more for food than south of the border, but taking that into account I am talking about nice hams (real ones of course) for around $1/lb. Lean boneless cuts for 1.50 or less, like I say this is at a small grocery store, not a place that is particularly cheap. Compared to what they were charging a month ago these are really good deals.

We are in Canada so our dollar situation is a bit different.

I am hoping livestock prices stay up but if this is just the retail/processors eating into their margins for marketing purposes that is fine with me


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Pork and lamb will go down in a few months as it gets closer to Easter.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

The meat that is on sale, is the GMO meat. They just want to see what it will do to us... Do not think they have not been introducing it into our food chain...


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

The meat that is on sale, is the GMO meat. They just want to see what it will do to us... Do not think they have not been introducing it into our food chain...


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

:scratch:scratch


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sorry ONEOLDCHIEF, are you joking? There is no GMO pork in Canada and I know many large scale pork producers.


----------

